# New firing Pin or spring



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I was wondering about the firing pin on a mossberg 835. I have had this gun for around9 years now. I have not shot it in probably 2 year because of a problem with the firing pin. My question is is there a spring that it wore out or something? When i shot my last shell out of it or didn't shoot my last shell there was only a slight mark on the primer of the shell. How much would it cost to fix?


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

That has been a consistant problem with the 835- sometimes just cleaning will work, soetimes the spring, and occasionaly the pin.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Have you taken it in to get looked at or anything? this started about a year ago. I haven't really shot it since, but i think tonight, i will break it down and do a though cleaning. I suppose i should wait until the trick-or treaters are done. I suppose someone sitting by the door cleaning a gun might scare some kids and parents


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

im in your same exact boat man! i just finally went and bought a new 870 remington in full max-4. but anyways, i shot the 835 for about 9 years too, and just the last couple years it has been misfiring. firing pin hits the primer but the shell doesnt go off right?? well i took it to custom gun works to get a full cleaning and it worked good again for awhile but it didnt take long b4 it was acting up again. it actually isnt the firing, when you go to pump the action forward, the pump doesnt lock in place and therefore the shell isnt sitting in there securely not allowing the firing pin to hit it securely. that gun cost me the biggest nightmare this year and im never going back to mossberg b/c of it. im sick of picking up perfectly good shells at my side with an indented primer and no "boom" from them. that gun is lucky its still not out in that field the day it happened. i seriously had it in a baseball swinging action ready to throw it but somehow i held myself back in sake of of having it as mantle piece full of memories. i cant even trust it as a back-up now.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

It sounds like a good cleaning is needed but if that dosnt work i would think you got a faulty spring.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

you need a new firing pin on it it has nothing to do with a spring, just take it to a good gunsmith or you can fix it. Just get a new pin.... GOOD LUCK :beer:


----------

